# Eating Glitter!?



## ChuBel999

Hi! I started decorating for the holidays this past weekend. Since it is Chuy's first Christmas, I was curious how he would react to all the decor. He is doing pretty well but I am a little nervous about him nibbling all the fallen glitter on the floor! I keep vaccuming but some of these ornaments are bound to "shed!" 

Does this happen to anyone else or does anyone have advice if this is dangerous?

-Aimee


----------



## Brodysmom

You're going to see the sparkliest poops in town. Sorry, couldn't resist! 

I think frequent vacuuming should be OK. I would think glitter would just pass right through. But obviously try to limit how much she gets.

Brodysmom


----------



## WeLoveHiro

yeah glittery poop is what you might end up with....
so far hiro has no interest in glitter...but i make sure to sweep up/vaccuum up any i find


----------



## ChuBel999

I can deal with that! It's never a dull moment with a puppy!!!


----------



## TwilightGirlKay

BWAHAHAHAHAHA!! Brand new ornaments of doggie poop. Nice and shiny!! ROFL!! Sorry could help myslef hehehehe.


----------



## *Princess*

hehe glitter poop


----------



## lynx8456

Sparkling poop may start a new xmas trend. 
In reguards to the dogs though I don't think
it will do any harm.


----------



## Yoshismom

If it is sharp edged glitter or aluminum then you may run into some problems. I would call your vet. I know that aluminum and tinsil (sp?) and such can be dangerous if digested. As for sharp edges, I would think it could possibly cause some damage when passing? Sorry I dont want to scare you but I would check to be on the safe side if it were me ;-)


----------



## rubia

There was thing on the morning new here about a cat who ate a christmas ornament and needed some surgery...

I am thinking glitter would just go right through. antique ornaments might have lead though--those sort with gliiter might be toxic.


----------

